# Has anyone spotted a brown liquid on their rabbits blanket etc?



## DC (Aug 9, 2011)

I am not sure what this is, but My rabbit keeps leaving a brown liquid stain on his blankets. I know it is coming out of his bottom. I just wanted to know if this is anything to be concerned about.


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Aug 9, 2011)

Does it have a bad smell to it?


----------



## DC (Aug 9, 2011)

Not that I noticed. His blankets do not stink ha.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Aug 9, 2011)

Is it clear or pasty? How often do you see these stains? And about how big are they?

Rue


----------



## naturestee (Aug 10, 2011)

How are his poops? Does he leave cecals laying around? My two dwarf hotots who had megacolon would sometimes leave little brown liquid spots, but not the healthy rabbits.


----------



## hillrise (Aug 10, 2011)

You're sure it's not red urine? It can look brown when soaked into fabric... (red urine's not bad)


----------



## DC (Aug 10, 2011)

It is not pasty. I see the stains pretty often. I clean his blanket any where from two to three times a week and they always have stain on them


----------



## DC (Aug 10, 2011)

His poops are ok. Sometimes i do see smaller ones than usual. He will leave some scattered as well.


----------



## DC (Aug 10, 2011)

Yes, I am sure it is not urine.


----------



## Pipp (Aug 10, 2011)

It's probably residue from his cecals, they could be a tad runny before he eats them. 

What's his diet? 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## gmas rabbit (Aug 10, 2011)

If they are a dark color of brown they could be urine he has gotten on his feet when using the thoughtful place. Sometimes Benjamins urine is quite dark if he is eating a lot of greens.


----------



## DC (Aug 10, 2011)

He gets his veggies twice a day and timothy hay. He also get fruits several times a week.


----------



## DC (Aug 10, 2011)

Well the other day he was sitting and some came out and then he was looking at his bottom. I mean who knows at this point it could be urine. BuT I will say he is very good using his litter box.


----------



## Pipp (Aug 10, 2011)

Does he eat a lot of hay? and is he getting pellets? 


sas


----------



## DC (Aug 10, 2011)

He eats a lot of hay. I do not give him pellets very often.


----------



## Pipp (Aug 10, 2011)

I'd just give him hay and water for a day or two and see if it goes away (it should), and then start re-introducing the veggies one or two types at a time.

It could just be that he's sloppy -- the cecals are coated or walled with a mucus, they usually swallow them whole, but he could be breaking them or dropping them before he eats them, or they could be slightly runny. 

I really think it is just cecal residue. If there's just a small amount, nothing to worry about, but it is most likely diet-related. 

Try experimenting and see what makes it better or worse. 

If it was urine it would mean he was 'leaking', and rabbit urine is rarely the same color all the time, so that's more doubtful. 

Let us know the results! 


sas :clover:


----------



## DC (Aug 14, 2011)

THANKS FOR ALL THE ADVICE. WILL DEFINITELY TRY WHAT YOU SUGGESTED


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Aug 14, 2011)

Yeah I'd say its either cecal residue, or bladder infection- like dribbling urine. For alonggg time I would every now and then get drips of urine on my shirt when holding my bunny. Now I figured out it was probably just a bladder infection.


----------

